# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  حاولت قتل الذبابة وحسب !

## هدوء عاصف

*السّلام عليكم* 

*،،*



*- جورج ( شخصية غير سوّية ، جشع ، لا يحب الخير لأحدٍ حيث كان )*
*- خالد ( شخصيّة حمقاء إنهزامية راضية بواقعها حيث كانت )*
*- ذبابة* 





*------**محمد في حديقة منزله الواسعة النّدية العُشب .. يقرأ في الجريدة ويستمتع بالهواء الطلق*
*جورج في المنزل المقابل اللا حديقة له .. يزعجه سرورَ محمد وينوي له ولحديقته الشّر* 
*ذبابة على جِدار حديقة محمد .. تطير وتطير وطنينها يعلو وتدنو من رأس محمد*
*جورج  يتناول عصا خشبية ويتجه إلى منزل محمد ويدفع الباب بقوةٍ ويضرب رأس محمد  بشدة ثم يعيث في الحديقة خراباً ولا يسكن حتى يرى الفوضى تعم المكان !*
*محمد في قمة الصدمة ويصيح غضباً في وجه جورج " ما الذي فعلت ولمَ ؟! "*
*جورج بكل ثقةٍ وبراءةٍ تعلو وجهه " حاولت قتل الذبابة التي تزعجك في حديقتك .. سامحك لله ! بدلاً من شكري تتهجم علي بهذه الوحشية ؟! "*
*تتغير معالم وجه محمد وتلمع الدّموع في عينيه " لله درك .. حسبتك تنوي الخراب لحديقتي .. أقدر ذلك وشكراً كبيرة لك وسامحني على سوءِ ظني "*
*فيبتسم جورج ابتسامة عريضة وينصرف فرحاً مسروراً .**------*






الكونجرس الأمريكي يعرب عن قلقه إذاء تفشي ظاهرة الإرهاب في الشّرق الأوسط ولا يستبعد استخدام القوّة لدحره !
*
*

----------


## الوسادة

*فعلا انها قصة من الآخر يعني بتحمل بين سطورها معاني كبيرة يا هدوئة انت مش قدها ههههههههههه لا بمزح 

عجبني تغيير الأسماء

بس فعلا محمد قصدي خالد غبي و أنتوا افهم 

هلا بأبو الهد*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *فعلا انها قصة من الآخر يعني بتحمل بين سطورها معاني كبيرة يا هدوئة انت مش قدها ههههههههههه لا بمزح 
> 
> عجبني تغيير الأسماء
> 
> بس فعلا محمد قصدي خالد غبي و أنتوا افهم 
> 
> هلا بأبو الهد*



*اهلا هديل وشكراً لمرورك وع راسي انتي وخفة دمك 
مدلولات القصة واسعة جداً ، وبهالزمان فيه الف جورج ، وملايين من محمد وخالد وزيد وحسن وغيرهم .. وجورج واحد بقدر يتحكم بمصير شعوب بأكملها ، بسبب "حمقهم" !

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله القصة صحيحة بضحكو علينا بدهم يصلحوو وهمِ بخربو بالوهم ااااااااااااااخ
فتحت مواجع*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## rand yanal

ههههههههههههههههههه .. هاد وااااااااااااااقع للأسف  :Frown:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*واقع وما زال يتفشّى ...*

----------

